# Can a Specialized Roubaix be turned into a gravel bike?



## s-one

Hi all,

I have a 2013 Specialized Roubaix SL4 that i had used mainly for road however I'm started to see myself doing slightly more unpaved roads/more like gravel than full out mountain bike trails. So is it possible to convert my Roubaix to a gravel bike? 

thanks kindly.


----------



## J.R.

I think the main drawback will be the tire size limitations. A quick search leads me to believe that the largest tire you can fit is a 25mm.


----------



## s-one

Thank you for responding. Is that because of my forks? If so is it possible to replaced the forks to something that would accommodate larger/wider tires?


----------



## JSR

s-one said:


> Thank you for responding. Is that because of my forks? If so is it possible to replaced the forks to something that would accommodate larger/wider tires?


Its the fork as well as the rear stays that are limiting. It may even be the brakes. 

There seems to be consensus that ~40mm is the size of tire you’d want for gravel. You’re not going to get close with that bike. I run 32mm on my Domane. That’s ok for the occasional gravel section, but still a little squirrely.


----------



## s-one

Ah gotcha ok that's a bummer.


----------



## c-wal

The largest tire I could fit was a 28c schwalbe one tubeless. It would rub and was a struggle clearing the calipers. I think the early disc models (2015) would clear a 32c.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

